# Cooking with Butter



## PAULADEENTV (Jun 19, 2006)

Anyone know an entree that has A LOT of butter in it?  I am looking for a great non-dessert recipe where butter is a main ingredient.  I'm talking about 1/2lb - 1lb of butter.

Any suggestions?


----------



## mish (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Pauladeentv. Welcome to DC.

Read a few of your posts, hope you don't mind if I ask - are you looking for recipes for foodtv, Ms. Deen or for yourself? Are you here to recruit candidates for food tv cooking shows? In all honesty, I don't understand how foodtv would be looking for recipes on the internet, & isn't there a budget to advertise on radio/tv? You asked for a recipe for Twinkie Cake, I gotta tell ya, this seems odd that FoodTV would be looking for recipes here for a cook/chef. Pardon my skepticism, but again seems odd to me. Do you plan on giving monetary compensation to members submitting original recipes, paying air fare and hotel accomodations to be on the show? What about legal rights? Sorry - I have to question the posts, motivation and screen name. My best.

Please understand, I hold Ms Deen in the highest regard, her recipes, her shows, expertise and knowledge of cooking & I presume a staff - producer, etc. that looks after her interests as well as FoodTV's - so I am baffled as to why you are asking for recipes here, etc.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 19, 2006)

*I'm with mish*



			
				mish said:
			
		

> Hi Pauladeentv. Welcome to DC.
> 
> Read a few of your posts, hope you don't mind if I ask - are you looking for recipes for foodtv, Ms. Deen or for yourself? Are you here to recruit candidates for food tv cooking shows? In all honesty, I don't understand how foodtv would be looking for recipes on the internet, & isn't there a budget to advertise on radio/tv? You asked for a recipe for Twinkie Cake, I gotta tell ya, this seems odd that FoodTV would be looking for recipes here for a cook/chef. Pardon my skepticism, but again seems odd to me. Do you plan on giving monetary compensation to members submitting original recipes, paying air fare and hotel accomodations to be on the show? What about legal rights? Sorry - I have to question the posts, motivation and screen name. My best.


 
I'm new to this forum so I exercised all the restraint I could muster not to say something during that flurry of posts a couple weeks ago including the Twinkies cake request.  I was amazed the posts were taken seriously.


----------



## mish (Jun 19, 2006)

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> I'm new to this forum so I exercised all the restraint I could muster not to say something during that flurry of posts a couple weeks ago including the Twinkies cake request. I was amazed the posts were taken seriously.


 
My feelings, precisely. The request for a Twinkie Cake recipe, solidified my questions re taking these posts seriously for Ms Deen, & requests for an entree using a pound of butter... you can pull my leg once, but that's all. Check out the twinkie site. I prefer the twinkie misu if you really want to clog up your arteries. Geeze, Louise.


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (Jun 19, 2006)

I was also thinking the same thing and didn't say anything, these look very close to automatic computer generated posts, although i did check the web site and they really are looking for people to attend live tapings???? oh well at least the posts haven't gone over the top as far as the amount of them posted


----------



## mish (Jun 19, 2006)

Chef_Jimmy said:
			
		

> I was also thinking the same thing and didn't say anything, these look very close to automatic computer generated posts, although i did check the web site and they really are looking for people to attend live tapings???? oh well at least the posts haven't gone over the top as far as the amount of them posted


 
Thanks, CJ. I didn't check the website, but knew something screamed of advertising, or insincerity (sp); and, calling oneself pauladeentv.


----------



## GB (Jun 19, 2006)

This actually is a real person making these posts and the administration has had conversations with her to make sure she is on the level.


----------



## mish (Jun 19, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> This actually is a real person making these posts and the administration has had conversations with her to make sure she is on the level.


 
Thanks GB.

However, if you ask for a recipe and state Ms. Deen is looking for one, I can't take that seriously. When a request is posted for an entree with a pound of butter, I think we've been had.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 19, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> This actually is a real person making these posts and the administration has had conversations with her to make sure she is on the level.


 
I'm relieved to hear it is less likely to be a spam, or worse, a scam, but in my opinion, the posts reflect poorly on "Paula's Home Cooking", or any other of Ms. Deen's enterprises.

I hold Ms. Deen in only the highest regard.


----------



## GB (Jun 19, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Thanks GB.
> 
> However, if you ask for a recipe and state Ms. Deen is looking for one, I can't take that seriously. When a request is posted for an entree with a pound of butter, I think we've been had.


Oh I was only responding to the mention of automatic computer generated posts.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 19, 2006)

Paula Deen asking US for a recipe that uses a lot of butter??? I feel like the world is going to end or something.

Next thing you know, Bobby Flay is going to post on here asking for help in recipes that use Ancho Chiles.


----------



## mish (Jun 19, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Oh I was only responding to the mention of automatic computer generated posts.


 
Thanks, GB.  I knew right away what you meant, & I appreciate admins checking it out and all the hard work/effort put forth here to make it the best cooking site on the web.


----------



## Sabrine (Jun 19, 2006)

Sounds weird. I never heard about a entree wich use that amount of butter


----------



## GB (Jun 19, 2006)

The Administrators will discuss this a bit further and come up with a plan so that we can protect the site from anything that should not be here.


----------



## mish (Jun 19, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> The Administrators will discuss this a bit further and come up with a plan so that we can protect the site from anything that should not be here.


 
GB, you're a gem. 

IC, Cant wait to see a new member called BobbyflayTV asking for bbq/chile recipes


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry, but I still feel this isn't kosher, so to speak.  I have no intention of giving out any recipes to someone searching for "Paula Deen", who's recipes I don't even like on Food TV.  There's something rotten in Denmark here, & I plan to be moot, even though I have TONS of recipes involving BUTTER - lol!!  Eat your heart out Paula Deen.


----------



## mudbug (Jun 19, 2006)

Just to echo mish's and the others' caution, I doubt that Paula needs our help!


----------

